# How to switch devices after accepting a ride?



## Eric Eldridge (Jan 23, 2016)

Is it possible to switch devices after accepting a ride or during a ride? When I try to go online on the new device I get a message saying I must go offline on my other device. Can't figure out how to do that after accepting a ride.


----------



## LHV_Joe (Sep 28, 2015)

i had this happen to me the other day where i couldn't get my device to power back on, it eventually timed out and i logged in on my other device and it picked it back up.


----------



## Cam11b (Dec 16, 2015)

Android or iOS?

I can get both my phone and tablet on at the same time but I've only tried when using the phone's hotspot. There really isn't much point either because pings are just twice as annoying since both devices mirror each other. I did have an LTE tablet for a while, but I don't believe it resulted in anything but a lot of unable to connect to network errors.

My phone's locked up a few times while enroute to destination and I've actually been surprised to see the trip still active upon restart.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm confused. Why would you be logged into the app through two devices at once?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

tradedate said:


> I'm confused. Why would you be logged into the app through two devices at once?


I have the driver app on my phone and my tablet (tether). However if I accept the trip on the phone, theres no reason for me to accept it on the tablet.

A convenient thing is if I accept the trip on the phone, it'll change to the screen to pick up pax of course. The app on the tablet will still show the map (offline). So if pax are lolly gaggin and I see surge getting higher, I'll cancel the trip on phone, to get a higher surge (Ubers low rates causes drivers to use tactics like this)


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> I have the driver app on my phone and my tablet (tether). However if I accept the trip on the phone, theres no reason for me to accept it on the tablet.
> 
> A convenient thing is if I accept the trip on the phone, it'll change to the screen to pick up pax of course. The app on the tablet will still show the map (offline). So if pax are lolly gaggin and I see surge getting higher, I'll cancel the trip on phone, to get a higher surge (Ubers low rates causes drivers to use tactics like this)



So you burn gas driving to pax #1. 
Wait for them to come out. 
Notice a higher surge. Cancel pax # 1. 
Hope to get a higher surge fare. 
If you should happen to get the second fare, burn more gas driving all the way to pax #2 . 
All the while juggling between smart phone and tablet.
It seems like it would be easier to just toggle between the driver app and rider app on your smart phone. This is very easy at least on newer android phones. I can't imagine that your scenario would routinely be worthwhile.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

tradedate said:


> So you burn gas driving to pax #1.
> Wait for them to come out.
> Notice a higher surge. Cancel pax # 1.
> Hope to get a higher surge fare.
> ...


I guess you didn't see where I said if pax lollygag,smh. If they come right out, that whole 6 point bulletin you wrote is a MOOT point,smh

But yeah, I wait a lil longer for pax if they are surge rides (common sense should explain why). So if its going on 8min and I notice surge has increased.....guess what Ima do.......

I have my phone mounted on the dash to my left, my tablet is mounted right by the center console, how hard do you think it is for a human to look from the left to the center where the tablet is?????????????????????? Do you really think its easier to swap apps back n forth on one phone? or simply move your eyes from the driver app on the phone, to the right to the driver app in plain view on the tablet??????????????????????????????????????????????? My method involves moving the eyes only, no hand touching, smh

You say use the rider app to check surge, why? You have to move the pin around with your hand to see surges with it, AND hit the button to see how much the surge is. Whereas the driver app shows you all areas, and the surges instantly right there! (they added surge amount in newer apps, but even if they havent done yours yet, you can tell the surge by the darkness of honeycomb layers, red is greatest of course). So how is using a rider app more efficient than simply LOOKING at the driver app at on the tablet????????????????????????????????????

How do you "juggle" between phone and tablet by just looking at the two?????????? Even if looking is hard for you to do, how hard is multitasking 2 devices??

And yes, if im waiting on a 1.5x surge, and it is now 3.2x, I will surely burn a lil bit more gas in hopes of making more money,smh


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Eric Eldridge said:


> Is it possible to switch devices after accepting a ride or during a ride? When I try to go online on the new device I get a message saying I must go offline on my other device. Can't figure out how to do that after accepting a ride.


You can't. Well, you can, sort of - but it takes time. You have to power-down the first device and wait, and wait, and wait. until the system figures out it 'lost' you and automatically disconnects you. The you can open up the app on the other device, go online, and the ride will continue where it left off. Tonight I had a weird experience where the app (android) wouldn't let me go offline... but allowed my second device to not only start the app but also to go online simultaneously. It's not supposed to do that.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You can't. Well, you can, sort of - but it takes time. You have to power-down the first device and wait, and wait, and wait. until the system figures out it 'lost' you and automatically disconnects you. The you can open up the app on the other device, go online, and the ride will continue where it left off. .


this seems pretty accurate
however in the ops case not sure why he wants to switch devices mid trip


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> this seems pretty accurate
> however in the ops case not sure why he wants to switch devices mid trip


I can tell you why I do it (and wish it were easier)...
I keep a phone mounted in my car. When I'm in my office or house (or wherever) and want to go online, I fire up the app on the device I carry with me. When I get a request, I accept and head to the car and would like to be able to switch to the mounted device which is easier to use and interact with while driving.

Oh... in other instances, like the OP, I've had the app or the phone freeze up one me (especially with Google's Nav running)... and it would be much better if I could quickly swith to another device...

And the third scenario where this would be useful is when the cell service drops in an outlying area and I have a solid connection on my other device.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Going to bump this to see if anyone found a method for this.

I got it once and never again, lol.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Bumping this. Looking for solution.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber is just behind the ball on this. Amazon handles it very well with their Flex app. In Flex as soon as you log in with a different device the app asks if you want to switch to this device. If it does not recognize the device as being used with the account you are logging in with, it sends a verification text to the number registered on the account. Enter that verification code, and you can continue.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Agree that they are, but still looking for successful examples where it happened and what had to happen in order to facilitate it


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Agree that they are, but still looking for successful examples where it happened and what had to happen in order to facilitate it


The solution is Tablet Talk. The key is you want to be able to accept and navigate on your tablet but you cant call or text on your tablet.

Check the link in my signature, solution to randomized numbers.

With tablet talk your tablet will use the phone via Bluetooth to make and recieve calls, text. So your phone is still offline and you can check surges on it but you can still use tablet as primary for all Ubering .


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Ok. First off. Thanks. That wasnt my dilemma but if it was, you posted a great solution.

However, the topic of thread is more of what im going for.

How with loaded and logged in uber on two different devices can you accept it on one and transfer it to another. 

Ie accept ping on phone, walk out to car, and start using a tablet to uber with.

You cant go online with both devices unless they glitch sync. So how long for active status to time out on one so you can go online and pick up where you left off on the other device without getting the red bar across the top of the screen. 

Anyone. Anything?

Post successful attempts and what you did or what you think you did to facilitate it.

*not interested in any mirroring of screens.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Still trying to do this


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Still trying to do this


Michael - Cleveland's replies are about as good as you'll likely get. Uber would have to change code on their app and servers to have this functionality and have it work smoothly.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

It can be done with an Android & iPhone. Not 2 iPhones (IOS)
So, if you are online with iPhone and open app on the android it will show you online then if you log off on the iPhone it will also log you off on the android.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Sometimes my iphone craps out. If it happens during a trip, would i be able to pick up on android and be able to log out of trip after?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Sometimes my iphone craps out. If it happens during a trip, would i be able to pick up on android and be able to log out of trip after?


Yes!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Eric Eldridge said:


> Is it possible to switch devices after accepting a ride or during a ride? When I try to go online on the new device I get a message saying I must go offline on my other device. Can't figure out how to do that after accepting a ride.


Yes, you can switch devices after accepting a ride, the method is rather complex and an exploit of the uber system.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Well Jesusdrivesuber OrlUberOffDriver would you mind pm ing me. Its become problematic for me. My ios device that i tether to my iphone sometimes craps out but i really like the bigger screen. However, when the tablet has an issue on trip, i find myself using my phones nav to drop off pax, but unable to do a hand off to my iphone. And until i solve tablet issue, im stuck on trip or online. Maybe its because of ios ios on both devices. This happened yesterday in the heart of sf nightlife and it made me bonkers.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

It has happened to me that my old iPhone 5 freezes mid trip or when I slide start trip. 
No problem really. 
Simply close the app by actually closing it thru the springboard or what they called it now app switcher. 
Wait till locations services goes off then reopen app. 
It has worked for me every time.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Well. how do i access it on different device though. 

Okay. So im on ios device. It starts going wonky, springboard swipe it away. Then what? How do i get the trip on a different device. I definitely cant get it on my personal iphone. It says im online and i need to go offline first But im in a catch 22 because i cant access that darn device i was using to go offline. 

How do i incorporate android into the mix to remedy this?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

You cannot pick up the trip on a second IOS!
Must be an Android. 
I have three phones just for this reason. 
If I have issues with my 2 iPhones I use an android as my back up. 
I have tried different scenarios and if your IOS devices crap out you CAN pick up your trip on the android. 
Again you cannot on 2 IOS devices!!


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah. I mean i tether everything to my personal iphone anyway. So tether another android phone or android tablet and that can help bail me out of the jam?

I mean i plan on using two devices like im doing anyway but in the scenario where this bs happens again, just activate android to bail me out of the jam.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Yeah. I mean i tether everything to my personal iphone anyway. So tether another android phone or android tablet and that can help bail me out of the jam?


Yeah! It does not matter how you get data as long as you have a gateway(internet connection) to Uber servers. 
Your trip(s) whether mid trip or not is fetched from the servers it is NOT stored on your device.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Didnt work. I tested it like a moment after you posted last Logged on with my big phablet ios. Swiped it away in springboard. Waited. Tried to go online on an android. Got the same bs song and dance message. Mother*****n uber. If i could use the same friggin device to log out. I would. Is what id be saying if it happened in the field. Since im not in the field working, im just disappointed because without a resolution it will happen again and it takes me out of commission for way too long. Its like the deathblow on a working session.

Ill also note that when i was online on my ios device, i launched the app on my android device and it said offline and there was no making it go online from what i could figure. I havent tried it after accepting a ride yet though. Im too worried since this trial was no bueno.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

I dont freaking get it. If my darn phablet dies out while im online, why the eff am i stuck in a perpetual catch 22 bs loop. “This account is currently in use. Please go offline on other devices to continue. ***** ! If i could then i freaking would. What the heck. Youd think uber would want you to keep working if one of your device fails. 

Okay. Uber. Log onto lyft you say. Awesome.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Ok. First off. Thanks. That wasnt my dilemma but if it was, you posted a great solution.
> 
> However, the topic of thread is more of what im going for.
> 
> ...


Have you tried force stopping the app?


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Force stopping the app on my crashing ios device? Yeah. I have been trying to pick up the trip on my backup device. Just got android. But its edc size so i like using the phablet ios. But sometimes it has issues and leaves me stuck online where i cant use phablet ios device but i cant use any other device.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

So i managed to go online on both devices. But i did so much to make it happen. I cant isolate what exactly i did to make it work. And im not sure if the next time my ios phablet wigs out, ill be able to replicate what i did. Ughh. So frustrating.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Count to ten and take a breath of fresh air. 
It can be done!
The best way, as I found on several occasions I cannot start trip after I have arrived, loaded rider ready to go. 
So, simply close app, force close, wait about 10-15 seconds then open app. 
It may take just a few seconds longer than usual to open but you will see your trip and you can now start that trip.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Count to ten and take a breath of fresh air.
> It can be done!
> The best way, as I found on several occasions I cannot start trip after I have arrived, loaded rider ready to go.
> So, simply close app, force close, wait about 10-15 seconds then open app.
> It may take just a few seconds longer than usual to open but you will see your trip and you can now start that trip.


Are you saying close app ( on Ios device) force close ( on same ios device) wait 10-15 sec then open app (on which device?). Certainly you dont mean same ios sevice. Because when that device wigs out. I cant use that device. Im trying to hand it off to the android.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Are you saying close app ( on Ios device) force close ( on same ios device) wait 10-15 sec then open app (on which device?). Certainly you dont mean same ios sevice. Because when that device wigs out. I cant use that device. Im trying to hand it off to the android.


Once the device terminates location services it is done talking to the servers, thus you can then pick up on the android.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Okay. I feel dumb. I want to test it out. So my phablet ios is tethered to my phones wifi. 

How can i try it out. Im going to log on with my phablet ios device. Can you walk me through it. ( quoting The movie Philadelphia denzels line “ explain it to me like a 5 yo” )

Like literally step by step. I would really appreciate it. If you could include when i can try the android thatd help.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Did get them to sync a few times. Although i cant reduce it down to a recipe.

But tbh, i dont NEED them both at same time. Just to be able to be online on ios one, and should the uber app glitch on it and leave me unable to complete a trip or go offline, i need to somehow pull it up on the android one. (Without actually hitting the go offline button in ios one)


----------



## Bs2024 (Apr 8, 2018)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Did get them to sync a few times. Although i cant reduce it down to a recipe.
> 
> But tbh, i dont NEED them both at same time. Just to be able to be online on ios one, and should the uber app glitch on it and leave me unable to complete a trip or go offline, i need to somehow pull it up on the android one. (Without actually hitting the go offline button in ios one)


I just encountered your problem of my iphone 5 restarting and now I'm unable to go online. I ended up getting a new iphone but i can't get online. I don't have access to an android. How can I get back online? THanks!


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

so what caused your issue on your original iphone?


----------



## Mikee818 (Apr 9, 2018)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> It can be done with an Android & iPhone. Not 2 iPhones (IOS)
> So, if you are online with iPhone and open app on the android it will show you online then if you log off on the iPhone it will also log you off on the android.


how you can do it with android and apple whats the steps


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> It can be done with an Android & iPhone. Not 2 iPhones (IOS)
> So, if you are online with iPhone and open app on the android it will show you online then if you log off on the iPhone it will also log you off on the android.


Not true I have my ride share apps running at all times on 2 iPhones simultaneously and never had an issue accepting a trip. The only thing is that if I want to call or text pax I need to do so from my primary phone


----------

